# Interview question



## rams6789 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

Recently I attended a interview for a developer position in an educational university. They asked me the a question, I answered somehow but I was not not satisfied myself. Can anybody reply for it? The question is:

A business user comes to you directly with an urgent request:: there is a problem with some students not being able to re-enrol. It appears that “something has gone wrong with the end-dating of some previous courses they had enrolled in, and this is preventing them from completing their on-line re-enrolments”. Fortunately the user has done some analysis on the situation, and has developed some code to change the end dates. They tell you that they have tested this code in the ‘dev’ environment, and it works fine. They are asking you to please get this implemented in production as soon as possible.

What steps would you take in response to their request ?

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I would answer them by saying I'd accept their code, but could make no promises of it being implemented. The development office would evaluate it and possibly test run it. The likelihood of it actually being used would be low due to the fact that it's not internally developed.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I fully agree with E. The chances of the users exact script being used is close to nill. The dev dept. will most likely change it to better suit the back-ends programming.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Ditto!


----------

